# FS: huge part out! LOTS OF STUFF!



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Everything is priced to go quickly. Prices are depending on how much is left, not everything is full quantity. I don't have time to measure the amounts for everything.




























- Goldfish & Koi Fish Food $3 *SOLD*
- Tetra Color Tropical Granules $5
- Ich Disease Treatment $5 *SOLD*
- Discus Buffer $7
- Equilibrium and Acid Buffer $5 (for all) *SOLD*
- Alkaline Buffer and Neutral Regulator Buffer $2 (for all)
- Melafix $5 (for all) *SOLD*
- PH test kit $10 (for all)
- Aquarium Salt $1
- Garlic Flavour Enhancer $10
- Arowana Medicine: Bacterial Disease Treatment and Parasite Disease Treatment $20 (for all) *SOLD*
- Small bag of ClorAm-X powder form and ClorAm-X liquid form $5 (for all)
- Stabilizer $1
- Sunpaq light bulb: 10,000K Daylight and 460NM Actinic $10 (for all) *SOLD*
- Random sized fish nets $1 (each)* SOLD*
- Long algae scraper $2
- Plastic grabbers/tongs $2 (each) *SOLD*
- Small breeding box $3 *SOLD *
- Sponge filter, never used $3 *SOLD*
- HANNA PH monitor $50 *SOLD*
- ReptoMin turtle food $10* SOLD*
- Elite 50W heaters $7 (for all) *SOLD*
- Aqua Clear 110, comes with sponge, no media $35
- Aqua Clear 50, with media sponge and bio $20 *SOLD*
- Hydor blowers /wave maker 4W & 10W$25 (for all)
- Eheim Jager heater 150W $10 *SOLD*
- coral shells $6
- Bags of floss $5 *SOLD*
- MONSTER Eheim Pro 3 (Broken, no tubing just the canister with lids and trays, good for use of spare parts) $70
- Tank decoration $5 (for all)
- Driftwood $35 (each) *SOLD*

BUY ANYTHING AND GET SOMETHING EITHER EQUAL OR LOWER VALVE FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

If thats not a sick deal then i don't know what is...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the measurements of the driftwood? Any chance of separate pix of the it? Looks to be more than a couple pieces there is why I ask


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

heres a old link to the stumps

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-drift-wood-stumps-24966/

new prices are 35$ each


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhh yes I remember those.....nice pieces and good prices....very tempting...again lol


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah had them for a while, Price to go quick  don't miss out haha!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Pm sent about stumps


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Lots of PMS coming my way atm, will answer them as they come in and if i don't get back to you right away, it's probably because the item you requested is already sold or pending, will update the list as things start moving


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

lots of stuff gone already!!! cheap stuff!!! PRICE TO GO QUICK!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Can I connect the PH monitor to my Co2 tank to stop it once it gets too low? Or is it just for testing PH, thank you very much.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Think it's just For testing ph and temperature


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Barry for all the great stuff.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

no problem =] glad i could give you some great deals! let me know if you want anything else


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, most of what's left is strictly fw & I only have small nano tanks for fw.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent for some stuff~


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

SORRY INBOX WAS FULL! please pm me again whoever that was!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumpppppp! Pms replied


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppp, GOOD STUFF FOR CHEAP CHEAP PRICES!!!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the stumps, now I just need to get around to building that 200±gallon.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

no problem! thanks alot!! glad you like them!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

got more stuff! 

huge pond net
tubbing ( for water changes)
lots and lots of random gravels, substrates.

COME and see what appeals to you!! cheap priceS!!! may even give you some free goodies


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Please pm me the diameter, length & price of waterchange tubing.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

pmed you =]


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Buy anything and get something either equal or lower valve for freeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------

